# How many ppg will J.R. Smith average next season?



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

under 10
11 - 13
14 - 16
17 - 20
over 20


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I would say 14-18ppg.. Voted for 14-16ppg


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> under 10
> 11 - 13
> 14 - 16
> 17 - 20
> over 20


It would be cool, if u could make ur polls public... It means that everybody can see what everyone else has voted.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry, but there is no possibility to edit a poll after it's posted...but I'll do it next time! I didn't know if you guys want it or not...
but if everyone who votes posts, we'll see it anyway...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

14-16 points would be adequete for me. If he tries to fill too big of shoes and chucks up shots to get 20 ppg, essentially clogging the offense like baron davis, this team is in for another good long run of mediocrity.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I agree that 14-16 points is a very reasonable average. When it's all said and done, I still think Magloire will be on the squad, and with the addition of Chris Paul, Smith won't be relied on that heavily to score. I would be far more impressed if he scored 14-15 PPG with better efficiency than if he scored 17-18 PPG on poor shooting percentages.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

I voted 17-20 ppg. I don't see who else is gonna score. I think he has to score at least 17 ppg for us to have a chance to win most games.


----------



## babybulls23 (May 16, 2005)

I voted 14-16, J.R. Smith will benefit greatly from having such a talented running mate at pg. Paul will take a lot of pressure off of Magloire and Smith, while also adding a good scoring output of his own.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

14-16 next year.
17-20 the year after.
Then 20+ in his fourth year, and beyond.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I voted 17-20 because I think if you look at his average from after the David Wesley trade only its closer to 14 and he should be better this year. His average would have been much higher had he gotten more minutes early in the season. He will be te starter from Game 1 this season so I think he is capable of really 16 or 17 ppg.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

yea, I remember reading a pre game thing that said J.R. averaged like 14.1 ppg when he was implemented as a starter. Still though, I think he was lookin for his own shot a little too much last year, and would much rather see him level out his statline rather than chuck up some more shots to get a few more ppg. Also, this hornets team is gonna be much more well rounded from Day 1 than it was last year, and i wanna see more ball distribution and hard nosed defense rather than a ****ty non existant offense that was ran in abundance last year, in particular when Nailon got the ball.


----------

